# Coat colors?



## Erin S (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm not sure if I've posted this in the right section or not... mods, please move it if it should be somewhere else.

It might be a dumb or amateur question... but I'm just wondering what colors are likely to be produced from a sable male and the traditional black/tan (saddle) female? Would you get patterned sables? Sables? Black/tan saddles? Maybe some of each listed? Can't provide any background info, sorry. 

Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Here's some sites with info: (btw, I will not breed I will not breed I will not breed  )

Frankenhaus German Shepherds - Color Genetics

Coat color genetics of the German shepherd dog


----------

